# looking to enlist his services as a medium.



## dhsfgjsdf (Sep 24, 2012)

Holly and Arlene pay a visit to Lafayette, looking to enlist his services as a medium. 

Yes Bill, I called you a disappointment last week, and you ran with it. Warehouse 13 Season 4 Episode 9 Siding with these Lilith loving loonies! What was the point of showing him not change his daughter if he still feed off that girl? And how does Salome know what Lilith wants? Downton Abbey Season 3 Episode 2 Just because at first he didn?t want to drink means he is disobeying Lilith? And Bill caps it off by coming up with the best idea to end the mainstreamers. Evolving! I?m with you Eric, what the F? 
So if this vampire war starts next week, Boardwalk Empire Season 3 Episode 2 I?ll be interested to see who opposes them. Like Downton Abbey Season 3 Episode 2 I just said, Eric by himself isn?t going to be enough. The wolves are on the King?s side. Bones Season 8 Episode 2 Sook is too busy with Freddy. Andy isn?t leading the sharpest police force in the land. The witches were so last . Even Sam has his hands full with Sam. Opps, I mean Luna. I guess I will just put on my happy face until next week. Or is it my mad face? They are the same you know! How I Met Your Mother Season 8 Episode 1 
5 faerie blasts its eighth of the year, as Eric doubts the Vampire Authority?s newly reinvigorated religious fervor, Sookie and Jason uncover clues toward their parents? murder, Hoyt is faced with a difficult choice and How I Met Your Mother Season 8 Episode 1 Sam finds Luna in a strange position during their investigation. Last week?s ?? Downton Abbey Season 3 Episode 2 ?In the Beginning? saw Bill, Eric, Russell and the council tripping their way through New Orleans on Lilith?s blood, while Hoyt found himself embroiled with the shifter-killers and Lafayette confronted Jesus? brujo uncle. So, what will the latest of ?? bring? 

________________________


----------

